# Masson Bee ???



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok I was outside yesterday and I noticed that one of the holes in my New Mason bee hotel had one of the holes half way plugged up and it looked like there was something inside. How do I know if I have a Mason Bee or some other kind of bug? I have not noticed anything flying around the wooden block. It looks like the head of some kind of bug sticking out but, the hole is half covered in mud. Is she laying an egg?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

If you can see mud in the tube I'd say that's a promising sign.
I think you should sit and watch the box on a nice warm sunny day for about 20 minutes and see who shows up. Also look for changes in the tube contents- is it slowly getting more filled up?
Exciting!


----------



## gord hutchings (Mar 25, 2010)

Yet another reason why I prefer channeled trays with clear covers on top. These can also be taped as individual strips covering each channel preventing mites crossing over. This system is especially useful when starting out, research, or showing off to your friends, family etc. This way you can see the internal activities, detect any foreign pests, photograph, or document any other species of bees should they like your condo too.
The wood breaths, cleans up fine, no mould, and something you don't have to buy every year. They can be seen on my website http://sites.google.com/site/hutchingsbeeservice/ which is under construction. We've evolved our design over the past two decades so some of the photos will be dated before all you plastic block, paper tube, chlorine-cleaning types jump down my throat again!


----------

